# Score: old style Ridgid box with RCA jacks.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just tested an old style Ridgid converter box with RCA out puts. It worked with a TV locater on/off and all. No audio input, I'm not sure if my sony dvd recorder will have one but it beats needing a Ridgid monitor. 

I think I am leaning away from Vu-rite towards Ridgid mini. The difference is only $600-700 for the 1 1/2 at 200', and no monitor means the tv will run $128.88 thanks walmart.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I did the same thing on one of our old ones to burn dvd's...
The old plastic box on wheels has a dvd burner... :thumbup:


----------

